# Weekly competition 2012-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F2 U F' R' U2 F U'
*2. *R' U R' F' R F' R
*3. *R2 U F' U' R U2 F2 R U'
*4. *F R U R' U F' U2 F' U2
*5. *U' R2 U' F2 U R F2 U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' B R D U' B2 R' U' F' R F2
*2. *L2 U' R' U2 L2 U' B' R' F R2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2
*3. *F2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 U L2 R' B' F U'
*4. *D2 F2 L2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D' L2 R' B2 U' R' F R2
*5. *B R F2 L U B2 R D2 L D2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B2 U2 F B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' L2 R2 D' Uw2 U B2 Fw F' D B2 Rw2 U2 F' Rw Fw' Uw R' F' D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' Fw Rw D R' D' U B2 Rw2 F L' U' L'
*2. *D2 R2 Fw Uw' B' Rw' Uw' L Rw' R' Fw2 D' U B' R2 U' Rw2 R' B R' D Uw Rw2 R D L Rw' Fw F2 R2 Uw2 U' L' D' Fw' Uw' R Uw2 B2 R'
*3. *Fw' R' D2 Uw' Fw F2 U R' F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' R2 B' Fw U2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw U2 F2 U Rw' U B Rw2 U2 B' Fw' R2 B Fw Rw U2
*4. *Fw2 F' R' Uw' Rw2 R' B2 Rw R' B' Fw2 F D Rw' R Uw F2 Uw2 Rw2 U L2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw U' Fw F U' F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 F D2 R' F2 U B
*5. *L' Rw' U' Rw2 D2 R D2 U R2 U2 Fw2 R D L Fw' U' B2 D U Fw F2 D' Fw D B2 Fw F' Rw2 D' Rw2 D F' Uw' U' B' Rw' R2 B F2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R Dw2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Lw Rw B' Uw R' Bw Rw' Dw Uw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' D2 B' L' D Uw B' Bw' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 U2 R2 F' Dw B2 Rw2 R2 D' Dw B' Dw L' Lw' Fw Rw2 R Bw2 F Dw' U2 Lw R2 Fw' F2 L U' B Fw
*2. *Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 D' F Dw2 Bw' Dw Rw' D' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 B' Lw2 B' Fw' F2 D' Rw' Dw B2 L Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' L U' R' D2 R Bw2 L B U2 L2 D' U Fw' F L' D Dw Uw U' Bw' F' Rw F' R2 Dw2 Lw Fw2
*3. *D' Bw2 L2 Rw' D F U2 L' Lw Fw' Lw2 B Bw' F2 L2 F L2 U' L' B Bw Lw Rw R2 F2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw' R Bw2 F Uw' Lw R2 Dw U' Bw' Rw' B' Bw' Fw D2 Uw2 U' Bw2 U' B2 L2 F' D Uw F D' U L' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw2
*4. *R Fw' Dw L' D' Uw Lw' B2 Bw' F2 Rw' Fw Uw2 R Uw2 F D L2 Uw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' B R' Fw' Rw B' Rw' U2 Lw2 Fw F2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw F Lw B2 Uw B Lw F2 R' B L2 Lw Rw' D2 U' L' B2 L2 Dw R Bw' Rw R D'
*5. *L2 Lw' Rw' B2 D' U' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw Rw R Fw2 L' Fw2 Lw' Fw D Dw2 B2 Bw' Dw Rw2 Fw' F Dw R2 D B' Lw F' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 U L Lw R2 D Lw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 Bw Lw' F' D' Bw2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 3R 3F 2F2 L' 2F' L2 U2 2B2 2L' D2 2B' 2F R U F' 2D' 2B2 3F2 L' 2L2 2D 3R' 2B' 2F2 R2 2D 2B' 2F F2 3U L' 2L2 R 3U2 3F2 F L2 2D2 U' 2F2 F D' L2 2R' D 3F 2F' F 2L' R 3F 2L' B2 F' 2R2 2D 2U 2F 2R B' 2B L2 2R 2D B' L' 2L' 3R R'
*2. *3U' 2U U' 3R U B' 2B L2 B' 2L 2B R' 2D 3U2 2L' 2D2 L2 2R2 3U' 3R 2R2 B 2B2 2U L' 2F D F' L 2F 3R' D' 2F2 2R' 2U2 U' L2 2U' 2R' B L' 2U2 2F' R 2D 3R 2F' 2D' 3F' L' 2L 3R' R2 D2 2B' 2D F U R' B 2F D 2D 3U L F' 2R' 2U 2L2 B'
*3. *D 2U2 L2 2L' 2R' 3F D 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 B 3F 2F' 2R' 2F' 2U2 L' 3R' 2B' 3R2 D 2D2 2R' 2D' U' 3R2 2U F L R2 2B 3F 2F' U2 B' F2 R2 D B' 3U' 3F2 2D 2L' 3F' 2F' 2L' D2 3U2 2B' L2 B' F2 L2 F L 2U2 B' 2B2 2D2 3U2 3F F2 2R B 3U2 B 3U2 2U2 F
*4. *2L D 3F' 2R B2 3U 2L2 2B R 3U' L2 U L2 D R2 3F2 2D 2U' U2 L' D' 2U 3F2 R 3F' 2D2 L' 3R R' 2B 2D 2U 3R D2 3U B' L' 2L' R' U' 3R' 2D B' 2F 3U R2 3F2 D 2D 2U' L' R2 2U B' 3F2 D' U' F' D 2D' 2U U 3R2 R' 2B' 2D 3F' 3R2 D' 2U'
*5. *3F2 D 3U B2 2D' 3U' 2U U2 2F2 3U F D2 L' R B2 2F 2U 3R2 2F2 3R D2 L' 2B' 3U2 2L' D 2D' F2 L 3R' R2 2U2 U2 L' 2B' L' 3U2 2R2 R D' 3U2 2L2 B 2R U2 L 2R' 2D 3R F' D 2D' 3U' 2R2 2U' 3F L D 3U2 2R2 D' 2B2 3F2 2F2 R2 B 2R' B' 2U 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3R D2 2F' 2L F' L 3L' 2D2 3U 2L2 B' 3D' 3F2 D B 2B2 3F2 D U' 3B 3R2 R2 B' R B2 3U 2F' 3U2 2U2 U' 3L2 3B' U 2R 2D 3U 2U' 2B' 2L' B2 2U2 2B2 L' 2B2 3B2 2U' L' 2F' L' 3B 3U2 F' L2 2B 3L' 3B2 2F2 D' 3F 3R 2R 3F 2L2 3D' 2L2 3B' 2R F2 R D' R F' 2L 3L 2B 2U R U2 B' 2F' R 2F2 3D' 3U2 2U F' 3L' 3U' 3F' 2L 3D2 2U2 2L' 3U' 3R2 2F 2L 2B 3L
*2. *U L2 2D2 L 2L 3F' 3R R2 B' 2D2 B 3R 2R 3U' 2B' 2F' 2D 3D 2B D L B 2B2 3F2 2U 3L 3R 2D2 B' F D 3D 3B 3L' 3R2 B2 2U' 3F2 2D' 3D2 3R2 U2 2B 2L2 3L2 3R F2 2D' 2F2 2L' 2B2 3L2 2B' 2F 3D F 3D' B2 3R2 R 2F2 2L' 3U' 3L 3F2 2D2 L' F' 3L 2R U2 R D 2D 3D' 3U 2L D2 2D2 3U' 2L' 3U' B 3F L' D' 2U2 B2 2U U' B2 3F2 D F 2U2 3R' 2R R 2B' 2D2
*3. *2B 2L 3F2 2F' 2D2 3D2 2R 3B2 2R' F 3D' 2U' B2 2L 3R2 B 3L' F D2 B' L2 2R 3B2 2F U' 3F 2F 3D' 3U' 2L 3L2 D2 3D 2B 3F2 F' 3L2 2R R2 B2 F2 2L2 2R' B 3U2 3B' L2 D B 3B2 3R' 2R D 3L 3R' 3U 2L2 D B' F 2D' F' 2U' 3R2 R2 2D 3F 3D 2R' 3D 3B2 3R R' 3B2 3F2 F2 3U2 U' 3L' 3U2 L 2L 3B' 2F D 2U L 2R' 3D' 3B2 2L F L' D 2D 2L' U 3F2 L 2R2
*4. *D 2D2 U' L' F2 L 3R 2D' 2R' 2B R' 3U2 2R' F2 2D2 3D2 U2 B 3B' 2F2 2D2 2L R 3B' F' 3L2 2D2 3D' 3F2 2R 2F' F' 3D' U2 L2 R D 3D2 2B' 3U' 3L 3D2 2R 2B2 2F' 2D' U 2B2 3D' 3U' 3B2 R' F' 3D U' F2 3R' 2B' 3F2 F' R2 2D' 2F 2R 2B U' 3B2 2U2 2B' L' 3D2 2L' 2D 3D2 U2 2B2 3F2 2F' 2L 2D U 2F' 2L 3B' L 2L' 3L' 3R 2R2 R B2 2B2 F' 2R 2D 2L2 R' U2 L2 2R'
*5. *L' U' 3L' 3R' 3D 3B2 3D' U2 R2 2B' 3D B' 2B2 3F 2R' 3F' U' 3R2 F L' 3R2 D 2F 3U 2L2 2B' 2L 3D2 2F2 F D' U2 L2 2B' L 3F2 2R' 2B 2D 3R' 3F' L R2 F' R2 D2 3B L2 2F 3U2 2B' 2L 3U' 3L' 2B2 3F 3D U 2B D' 2U2 2R2 3B F2 2D2 2F' 3R B 2B F2 3D' 3U' 3B' F 2L2 3D' 3B L D 3B2 3U' L B' 2B R' 3U2 2U' U2 R 2U' 2L 3B 3D2 U2 F' 2R B D' 2F' U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F2 R F' R2 F R'
*2. *R2 F' U F' R2 F U2 F
*3. *R' U F' R U' F U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' R2 D B' R' U R' B D2 B2 U D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2
*2. *F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 D F2 R' B F' D2 L B'
*3. *L' B2 L' U2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L B D' L2 U F R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Uw' U R2 Fw L2 R2 D2 F Rw R B' U Rw R B2 D Fw L2 R' U' L2 B2 Rw Uw Rw2 D' Uw Rw2 Uw U' Rw R2 D' U' Fw2 F D2 Uw2 Fw2
*2. *D' U B' R2 U' Fw U B' R Uw' U B2 F2 U2 B U2 Fw' D Fw2 L R' D2 B Uw2 U F2 U Fw F D2 Uw B' Fw Rw2 Fw' F U2 B' F2 L'
*3. *L D2 Uw U' Rw2 D' B L Uw' U2 B2 D2 Uw U B L' B' D2 Fw' F' U' B' L2 Uw Rw' R Fw2 F D' L2 U2 B2 L2 Fw F R B2 U L2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Bw F Dw' L2 Uw2 Rw U Rw2 Dw Lw' F2 Lw' B' Bw' U Lw2 Bw2 R' D' Rw U' Rw2 U2 Lw2 R2 B Rw Bw' Uw' R Uw' Lw2 Dw U B Dw2 Lw Bw D Uw Lw2 D Uw Bw Lw' Rw D' Bw' Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 U2 B2 Dw B F Lw U'
*2. *Fw2 D Lw2 Rw D2 Lw2 U F' Uw2 L2 U' Rw Uw' B L2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 F' L Rw2 U' B R' Dw' Lw Bw' Rw2 D Lw' R Bw' R2 Bw' L2 Lw Dw2 B' L' U' B2 F Rw Fw' Dw2 F2 Dw R Bw2 Fw' Rw' B2 D' L F' Rw U' F2 U
*3. *Fw2 Uw L R2 B Uw2 Rw' R D2 R' Dw' U2 Fw2 D L Dw' Uw L' Lw' U2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Lw' D Dw U Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw L Lw' D2 F' L2 R B2 Bw D2 Uw' R2 U F Dw Uw Lw' R2 F Lw Dw2 Fw Lw Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' F2 2L2 3R' 2U' 2F2 D2 L B' 2D' U2 R' 2D' U' 2B' 3U2 2B 2R' R2 3F 2R 2U2 3R' 2U2 3F' 2R B' 3F' 3R' F2 3U2 2U U2 2F 2R F L2 2D 3U 2U B F' 2L2 3U' 2F' 3U2 2U2 2L' 2R' R' 3F' F L 2L R' 3U B2 2U2 B R2 3F' 2F 2U' F 3U2 2U 3F' 3R' 2F R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 3B' R2 D2 L 2R' D2 3D F' 3R2 3B2 2F2 3L 2U' 3B' 2L 2R' 2U 2L' 3R2 3B 2R' 3F2 3L 3U' 3F2 2R' 2D2 2U U 3B' 3F2 L' 3F' 2F2 L2 3L R' F' 2L 2D2 3U' B2 3L2 3R2 2U2 U2 3F' U2 2B2 3B' 2L' D 2F' 3R' 2U2 B2 2D B 2F 3R2 B2 3F2 3U2 3L2 3D2 L2 2R2 2B' L2 2U' 3F 3D 3U 2B U F' U' 3B2 3D2 2L' 2R2 3D' F 2D' 2B' 3B' 3F 2F2 2D' U L2 2L R' 2U 3F2 D' 2F' D2 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D2 B L D' F' R F' U' F L2 B
*2. *U' R L2 F' D R U2 B' U' D2 B2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L2
*3. *B D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 D' L2 F' R' F L' F
*4. *F' R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 R B' F' D2 R' D' U B F'
*5. *B' R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F L R2 D2 B' R' B' D B' U L2
*6. *D2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U F D2 B2 L R D L' B2 F L
*7. *B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 R B' U' F R D L2 B2 R'
*8. *U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 U B' F L2 U R'
*9. *U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U B D U' F R' B2 L' R F'
*10. *F U2 B D' B' D' L' U' D' R B R2 F' U2 D2 F R2 B D2 B
*11. *F2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 R2 B U2 B R' F' D L U B' R
*12. *B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F' R2 B D' U2 B' F R D B2
*13. *R' D2 F2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 L' R D' U' B' U R2 D' R' F' U
*14. *D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U R' U R2 U R' D' B D2
*15. *F L U' D F L' B' L' B L' D' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U
*16. *B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' U L' R' U2 B' D L' D' R'
*17. *F' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 D' R D' B F2 D R B2 U B'
*18. *D2 L U2 R F B' U L2 D L' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D R2
*19. *U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' F2 L' F2 D L F2 D2 U' F2 D'
*20. *D2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 L R' B2 F2 U' B U2 B2 U2 F' L' B L2 U2
*21. *L R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R' F U' B2 F U L' U' B2 D'
*22. *F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L D L' F' U' B' L D2 F L' R
*23. *R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R F2 D U' R' U' B' L' D R
*24. *L2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F D2 B' D B2 F2 U' R D' F2
*25. *L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R U2 R' B2 D' R' F D2 L' R2
*26. *F' R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 B L' B' D R U2 B2 D L2
*27. *U2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 F L2 R' B' L B' L' D' R U'
*28. *F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 L R' B F D' L F' U2 R
*29. *U F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L' U L' U2 R2 B' L2 D' L' U
*30. *B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R D2 L' R D2 F D B' F' R D L' F D2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R F R' L' B' R2 U' R U' R2 U' D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2
*2. *R L F' D2 B' U D' F L' U' R2 L U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R B2
*3. *U' R F U F' B R D' L F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2
*4. *L F2 R' D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 R B2 D' L2 U R B' D2 L F' R' D
*5. *U2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 D U' L' U' R2 F L2 U2 L' B' L2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R B2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 R D2 F2 D' B F2 D F' L U' F' U2 L
*2. *F2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L F' D' L U L' F' R U' F
*3. *U2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R F' U R F' D2 R' B F' L
*4. *F R2 B2 U2 R' D R' F2 U' F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 L2
*5. *D L2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 U R D B2 D B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D B U' R L D B L' F D2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U'
*2. *B R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' D R2 F' D R' B2 R2 D R'
*3. *D2 B F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 L B' U' F U' F U R B
*4. *F B R' L' B R' U R' B D' F2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F' R2 F'
*5. *U B' U' B U2 F U2 R' F D2 B2 R D2 R U2 F2 B2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F U R2 F' R' F2 U2
*3. *L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' L2 D L' R' B R
*4. *B F' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 U Rw D2 R2 Uw' U2 F2 U2 Rw' D B2 Fw' R' Uw Fw' L' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw L2 Fw2 F2 L Rw Fw' F U R2 Uw' U2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 U2 F' R U
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 D' B' L' U B F2 R D' U2 L U'
*4. *U Fw2 L2 F2 R2 D' Rw' Fw' L D2 U2 R Fw2 R U2 F' D U2 Rw U B L U2 R' Uw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U F2 D Uw U' Rw R2 Fw Rw' Uw Rw' R2
*5. *L2 Bw2 Lw Rw F U R' Uw' B L' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw U' Fw' D' Dw U2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 R U' Lw2 Uw' F' Dw' Bw2 Fw' Uw U B F' Lw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw' Bw' Uw U2 B2 L' B F2 Uw F Rw2 D' Uw2 U L R2 Uw' B2 D' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' R U' R' U' B' L' R' l' r b u'
*2. *L' R L' U R U R r b' u'
*3. *R L' B' R' U L' B' L l r
*4. *B L' R L' R' U R' l' r' u
*5. *R L R' U' B R' U l r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*2. *(-2, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) /
*5. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' R' U L U L R L'
*2. *R' D U R' L' U R' U'
*3. *R L D' L U R U D
*4. *D' L' U' R L' R' U D'
*5. *L R' U' L R L U R


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 31, 2012)

*2x2:* 4.18, 2.05, 4.15, 3.22, 6.68 ~ *Avg:* 3.85
*3x3:* 15.52, 16.96, 11.97, 13.55, 17.53 ~ *Avg:* 15.34
*4x4:* 1:25.86, 1:25.53, 1:22.71, 1:22.94, 1:33.84 ~ *Avg:* 1:24.78
*5x5:* 2:29.41, 2:28.97, 2:09.66, 2:24.19, 2:51.09 ~ *Avg:* 2:27.52
*6x6:* 4:51.55, 5:10.69, 4:53.28, 5:29.08, 4:08.90 ~ *Avg:* 4:58.51
*7x7:* 8:31.88, 8:48.71, 8:58.43, 8:22.40, 7:38.94 ~ *Avg:* 8:34.33
*2BLD:* 31.81, DNF, DNF
*3BLD:* 1:38.15, DNF, DNF
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*6BLD:* 
*7BLD:* 
*MBLD:* *3OH:* 28.93, 30.18, 29.83, 31.13, 32.15 ~ *Avg:* 30.38
*Feet:* ~ *Avg:* 
*3MTS:* ~ *Avg:* 
*FMC:*


Spoiler



Solution:


*234:* 
*2345:* 
*Magic:* 1.38, 1.33, 1.90, 1.30, 1.30 ~ *Avg:* 1.34
*Master Magic:* 3.41, 3.68, 3.41, 3.59, 3.18 ~ *Avg:* 3.47
*Clock:* 11.47, DNF, 15.30, 12.18, 14.09 ~ *Avg:* 13.86
*Megaminx:* 2:26.36, 2:21.84, 2:26.28, 2:21.65, 2:35.93 ~ *Avg:* 2:24.83
*Pyraminx:* 23.58, 18.71, 15.63, 19.98, 10.55 ~ *Avg:* 18.11
*Square-1:* 42.34, 1:05.59, 59.69, 1:00.68, 53.47 ~ *Avg:* 57.95


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jan 31, 2012)

3x3: 9.41, (10.75), 8.87, 8.16, (7.48)=8.81
4x4: 38.78, (46.19), 41.27, (38.74), 40.50=40.18
5x5: (1:23.32), 1:21.41, 1:10.36, 1:11.05, (1:06.62)=1:14.27
3x3oh: 15.63, 18.29, (15.52), 15.86, (18.92)=16.59


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 31, 2012)

2x2: 2.16, 2.46, 2.63, 2.08, 3.90 = 2.42
3x3: 9.36, 11.17, 8.30, 8.69, 5.32 = 8.78 - Awesome average! also 5.32 might be my fastest time ever! =O


Spoiler



Reconstruction of the *5.32* single.
Scramble: B R F2 L U B2 R D2 L D2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B2 U2 F B2
Cross: x2 y L R' D y R' D 
F2L1: U' R U' R' 
F2L2: U R' U' R y' R U' R'
F2L3: U y' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
F2L4: R' U R U2 R' U R 
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'


4x4: 45.40, 42.79, 37.62, 43.41, 45.00 = 43.73
5x5: 1:21.50, 1:19.83, 1:16.84, 1:20.93, 1:23.57 = 1:20.75
6x6: 2:31.33, 2:57.40, 2:39.95, 2:12.03, 2:36.47 = 2:35.92
7x7: 4:14.72, 4:21.33, 4:15.31, 4:47.61, 4:32.01 = 4:22.88
2x2 BLD: 12.89+, 14.14+, 9.91 = 9.91
3x3 BLD: 1:09.94, DNF(1:01.43), 58.20 = 58.20
4x4 BLD: DNF, 5:58.34, DNS = 5:58.34
5x5 BLD: 14:10.49, DNS, DNS = 14:10.49
Multi BLD: 4/5 (17:49)
3x3 OH: 18.99, 18.07, 23.99, 16.28, 17.95 = 18.34
2-4 relay: 1:02.52
2-5 relay: 2:31.88
Magic: 1.31, 3.17+, 3.09+, 1.11, 1.06 = 1.84
Clock: 8.20, 9.39, 9.05, DNF(10.03), 8.59 = 9.01
Megaminx: 49.94, 51.80, 50.18, 49.79, 51.95 = 50.64
Pyraminx: 4.15, 5.03, 5.56, 4.11, 5.27 = 4.82
Square-1: 18.46, 19.51, 22.07, 18.52, 19.61 = 19.21

FMC: 32


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U'
Solution: F L F2 L R F U D' F D U' R U R' L' U L F' U' R U L' U L U2 F' L' F R' F' L F' (32)

2x2x2: F L F2 L (4)
2x2x3: R F U D' F D (10)
F2L: U' R U R' L' U L F' U' (19)
Leave 3 corners: R U L' U L U2 *R'* (26)
L3C: *R* F' L' F R' F' L F' (34)
Two moves cancel.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Jan 31, 2012)

3x3 27.46, 28.68, 31.07, 23.48, 20.35
2x2 6.83, 6.86, 8.95, 6.86, 8.49


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

Built in timer? Estimated Time? PLEASE lol...Ill love you forever.


----------



## conn9 (Jan 31, 2012)

*2x2*: (6.74), 6.37, 5.59, (4.02), 6.18 = *6.05* I blame the broken Wittwo
*3x3*: 20.02, (21.31), (16.90), 16.98, 19.68 = *18.89* Inconsistency ftw
*4x4*: 1:42.08, 1:48.29, 1:44.62, (2:12.77), (1:23.89) PB!!!! = *1:45.00*


----------



## Carrot (Jan 31, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Built in timer? Estimated Time? PLEASE lol...Ill love you forever.


 
I need to fix a few bugs in it and then make it work with the PHP the PHP script, probably like... this weekend (I've got school projects at the moment)


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 1, 2012)

*2x2* 14.08, 8.25, 11.40, 5.96, 4.88= *8.54*
*3x3* 20.38, 19.58, 17.47, 21.82, 19.94= *19.97*
*4x4* 2:06.02, 2:06.53, 2:30.83, 1:41.99, 1:44.96= * 1:59.17 *


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 1, 2012)

3x3: (13.27), 15.56, 14.09, (16.68), 14.45 = 14.70
4x4: 1:10.85, 1:01.37, (1:18.40), (55.48), 1:04.26 = 1:05.50
5x5: 2:10.xx, 1:4x.xx, 1:44.xx, 1:40.xx, 1:53.xx = 1:48.92 (My browser on another computer crashed, and I lost all the times. I solemnly swear that the above times are true.)
6x6: 3:56.17, (3:30.02), 4:22.73, (4:26.27), 3:34.00 = 3:57.63
7x7: (6:17.08), 5:50.98, 5:22.73, (4:58.61), 5:12.40 = 5:28.70
Megaminx: (1:17.88), (1:27.43), 1:23.21, 1:18.09, 1:23.76 = 1:21.69

First 7x7 solve was done on a white cube. Sub 5 single made my week.


----------



## mycube (Feb 1, 2012)

2x2x2: (5.03) (1.40) 3.28 4.06 3.06 = 3.47
3x3x3: 12.94 (12.38) (13.53) 13.21 13.08 = 13.08
4x4x4: 1:05.47 1:05.40 (58.34) (1:05.84) 1:05.75 = 1:05.54
comment: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4: it´s ok..
5x5x5: (2:14.03) 2:08.38 2:08.68 1:59.46 (1:56.50) = 2:05.51
comment: counting sub2 
6x6x6: (3:57.19) 3:45.19 3:54.94 (3:38.77) 3:52.55
comment: PB Ao5!
7x7x7: 6:25.97 (6:28.66) 6:22.16 6:17.93 (5:52.34) = 6:22.02
3x3x3 OH: 27.81 (25.97) 28.06 26.38 (29.33) = 27.42
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:29.63
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:36.77
comment: PB 
Megaminx: (2:45.77) 2:38.03 2:39.02 2:41.97 (2:26.22) = 2:39.67
comment: sub2:30 single 
Pyraminx: 6.25 (13.43) 12.50 (3.08) 12.00 = 10.25
comment: nice 4th scramble 
Match the Scramble:

Fewest Moves: 39 HTM
best one without skips 


Spoiler



R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U'
Inv: U R2 U´ F2 R F´ B D B´ U´ B2 R D2 L´ F2 R B2 L´ F2 R2

2x2: F L F2 L

inv:
2x2x3: F2 U F´ U2 L´ U L

premove: L´ U´ L U2 F U´ F2
normal:
F2L-Pair3: F´ R F D´ F D 
F2L-Pair4 preparation: R F R´ F´
F2LL: R2 U R´ D´ R U2 R´ D R´ U´
Pll: F2 U B U´ F2 U B´ U

Solution: F L F2 L F´ R F D´ F D R F R´ F´ R2 U R´ D´ R U2 R´ D R´ U´ F2 U B U´ F2 U B´ U L´ U´ L U2 F U´ F2


----------



## cubernya (Feb 2, 2012)

I did so good this week (at least on the events I've already done, so 2-5 and BLD events)

The good thing is that I rushed memo a little bit on my BLD (I thought it was a little bit, took off a lot of time though!) and still managed to maintain my 2/2


----------



## Sillas (Feb 2, 2012)

*2x2:* (8.64), 5.96, 7.72, (4.83), 8.01 = _7.23_
*OH:* 35.67, (33.13), (46.89), 39.01, 37.28 = 37.32
*3x3:*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, 6x6x6 BLD seems so easy after doing a couple of 8x8x8 BLD attempts! I didn't get a real fast time, but it sure was comfortable and relaxed.

Edit: Wow, Mats! I just saw your first 4x4x4 BLD. Very awesome. I don't know how you do it; sub-5 seems unattainable to me somehow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

Question for Riley: Are you really world-class at feet solving? That's an amazing average you posted. And it's incredible that it's faster than your OH average.

Considering the DNF, I wonder: perhaps it was supposed to be match the scramble? That would be more believable, although it would still be rather impressive.


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Question for Riley: Are you really world-class at feet solving? That's an amazing average you posted. And it's incredible that it's faster than your OH average.
> 
> Considering the DNF, I wonder: perhaps it was supposed to be match the scramble? That would be more believable, although it would still be rather impressive.


 
Wow, oops, big mistake on my part... I know what happened now. I did OH, and submitted under feet by accident. Then when I went to check the rankings, for OH, I didn't see myself, so I went back to the scrambles page. I saw that there was nothing there so I submitted times again, from what I remembered. (I used a stackmat) That's the honest story. Really sorry for the confusion, should I just put DNS for all the feet solves now, and change my OH to the feet solves (which were my original OH solves)? This makes me want to practice feet now...


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 5:

2x2: 18:39



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 16.53
Worst Time: 23.04

Best average of 5: 18.39
1-5 - 16.69 (23.04) 18.81 (16.53) 19.66



3x3 2H: 45.89



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 7.82
Best Time: 37.25
Worst Time: 60.15

Best average of 5: 45.89
1-5 - 48.34 41.14 (60.15) (37.25) 48.19


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

Riley said:


> Wow, oops, big mistake on my part... I know what happened now. I did OH, and submitted under feet by accident. Then when I went to check the rankings, for OH, I didn't see myself, so I went back to the scrambles page. I saw that there was nothing there so I submitted times again, from what I remembered. (I used a stackmat) That's the honest story. Really sorry for the confusion, should I just put DNS for all the feet solves now, and change my OH to the feet solves (which were my original OH solves)? This makes me want to practice feet now...


 
 It's no problem at all; yes, you should put DNS for the feet solves and change your OH solves to the times you have for feet solves. It all makes perfect sense - I figured it was something like that.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's no problem at all; yes, you should put DNS for the feet solves and change your OH solves to the times you have for feet solves. It all makes perfect sense - I figured it was something like that.



Aww that would give me some great goals to reach  more practice for feet!!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 3, 2012)

I've given up on doing this every week for this quater of the year (I had no internet for about 2 weeks), but I might as well still enter FMC.

*FMC: 35 HTM* 


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U'
Solution: F' U' F2 L F2 L U R' U' R2 F2 U R' F R F2 U L' U' L D B2 D' F' D F R2 F' L F R2 F' L' B2 D' (35)
alg.garron.us

2x2x2 block + pair: F' U' F2 L F2 L
2x2x3 block: U R' U' R2
F2L-1: F2 U R' F R
Finish edges: F2 U L' U' L F'
Solve corner: D B2 D' F' D * B2 D'

Insert at * to solve last 3 corners: F R2 F' L F R2 F' L'

I found the start with NISS (I think.):

Normal 2x2x2 block: F L F2 L
Switch to inverse: (L' F2 L' F') F' U F
Switch to normal: F' U' F2 L F2 L

I'm pretty happy with this solution, my PB is a lucky 30.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 4, 2012)

DO FOR MATS: 43.38, 38.96, (18.93), 42.43, (45.06) = 41.49 feet DO NOT USE THE RESULTS MATS!!!!!!

yes 18.93 feet single! (LL skip)


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 4, 2012)

4x4BLD: DNF
first real attempt 25-ish memo; 18-ish solve. Memo stuck very well but I felt myself messing up a center com... Decided to keep going just for practice and to see how long the solving fase would take me.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

5th scramble of 3x3 : B R F2 L U B2 R D2 L D2 R2 D2 B U2 F D2 B2 U2 F B2 



Spoiler



z2
B F' D R' D
U' R U' R'
y' L U L2' U' *L
L* U2 L'
U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U l U



13.69.


----------



## Martial (Feb 4, 2012)

*3x3x3* : (50.15), 45.80, 44.32, (25.59), 47.42
-> avg5/5 = 42.66

*3x3x3bf* : DNF, DNF, 2'18"


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a question. I want to attempt a multiBLD, but I only have one 3x3. I know it'll suck for me, but can I use a 4x4 as a 3x3 if I only want to do 2 cubes?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I have a question. I want to attempt a multiBLD, but I only have one 3x3. I know it'll suck for me, but can I use a 4x4 as a 3x3 if I only want to do 2 cubes?


 
Even though you couldn't do this in competition, but I see nothing wrong with it (as long as you're only turning outer layers)


Also, my FMC notes/explaination (the result itself is on the site; red was not written at first)


Spoiler



z
U2 L' F' B' L D R B' R2 B' D2 B2 // F2L-1 (12/12)
y' R U R' U // Leaves 3 corners (4/16)
F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L // L3C commutator (8/24)
RYB -> OYG -> WGO // Commutator cycle (for searching for insertions)


R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U' scramble

Rotationless:
L2 D' F' B' D R U B' U2 B' R2 B2 // F2L -1 (12/12)
F L F' L // Leaves 3 corners (4/16)
D2 B' U' B D2 B' U B // L3C commutator (8/24)



~45 min solution, and very nice I must say (it's my PB)
No insertions for the L3C though  If you can find any, please show it! (if it cancels moves)


----------



## cubernya (Feb 4, 2012)

Officially done with week 2012-05. First time I've ever competed in every event that I could (I don't have a 6x6 or 7x7)

Did very good this week, let's just see if I can keep it up


----------



## jonlin (Feb 4, 2012)

2x2: 9.47, 6.72, 7.83, 6.81, 7.11 Avg:7.25
3x3: 19.89, 23.72, 22.35, 20.15, 17.10 Avg: 20.80
4x4: 1:44.18, 1:30.58, 1:43.73, 1:40.14, 1:35.98 Avg: 1:39.95
2x2 BLD: 2:53.14, 4:55.30, DNS Best: 2:53.14
That's all I'm going to do for this one.


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

*2x2*: 3.47
3.31, 3.60, 4.41, 3.50, 2.90
*3x3*: 11.69
11.79, 10.80, 12.04, 11.40, 11.88
*2BLD*: 8.60
8.60[5.42], DNF(14.88)[9.68], DNF(15.11)[8.46]
*OH*: 27.03
27.51, 26.49, 28.77, 25.09, 27.08
*WF*: 4:40.83
3:56.71, 4:54.21, 7:14.21, 4:47.29, 4:20.98
*MTS*: 1:26.88 
DNF(36.24), 1:37.03, 1:26.47, 1:01.20, 1:17.15
This was a lot easier then I thought it was before.
*FMC*: 49



Spoiler



z y' R U R2 U (4)
x'U2 B R2 x'U'L F L' F2 (12)
y U F' U' F U' F R'F R Y' (21)
U' R' U' R U' R U Y' R' U' R(32)
RW' U2 R U R' U RW(39)
Y'x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 B2(49)


*Magic*: 1.52
1.55, 1.23, 1.79, 1.64, 1.38
*Clock*: 16.09
17.69, 17.18, DNF(19.67), 13.39, 11.46
That was awful!
*Megaminx*: 1:49.67
1:58.19, 1:48.31, 1:48.84, 1:51.87, 1:34.51
Nice single but I need to practice more.
*Pyraminx*: 7.35
7.71+, 7.38, 6.54, 8.18, 6.95+
Hate this event!
*Square-1*: 33.66
28.14, DNF(29.55), 43.49, 29.34, 26.06

I plan on doing all but bigcubes and 3 blind today.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 5, 2012)

my little bit lucky FMC solve I just posted on odderen.



Spoiler



scramble: R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L D2 R' B2 U B D' B' F R' F2 U R2 U'
solve: R U F D R' D' F' U' B' F D2 B D' F' B' R' D2 U' L R B' D (22)
explanation: on inverse scramble: 
2x2x3: D' B R' L' U (5)
F2L-1: D2 R F B D B' D2 F' (13)
F2L leaving 3 edges: R B @ R' (16)
at @ insert B' R ' B U F D R D' F' U', 4 moves cancel 
(which equals B U F D R D' F' U' (8) to insert the last pair with LL skip)

about 45min solve. It was a semi-insertion / semi last edge insertion. While puzzling on insertions I remembered an edge-3cycle alg I used in the early 80's, luckily it cancelled 4 moves.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 5, 2012)

guusrs said:


> my little bit lucky FMC solve I just posted on odderen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn! I really should've searched for insertions a little more. I thought for sure I was going to win this week


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 5, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.25 - 4.48 - (5.01) - 4.28 - (3.53) = 4.34
3x3x3: 17.08 - 14.83 - (14.07) - (17.39) - 16.53 = 16.15
4x4x4: 1:00.05 - (1:02.37) - 1:02.07 - 1:01.27 - (58.93) = 1:01.13
5x5x5: 1:46.21 - (1:49.02) - 1:45.89 - (1:37.65) - 1:48.43 = 1:46.84
6x6x6: 3:02.35 - 3:00.44 - (2:51.59) - (3:04.13) - 2:56.57 = 2:59.79
7x7x7: 5:00.49 - 5:03.56 - (5:06.78) - 4:55.89 - (4:53.22) = 4:59.98
3x3x3OH: (30.48) - 30.30 - 28.52 - 28.47 - (27.15) = 29.10
2BLD: 56.34 - 26.36 - DNF = 26.36
3BLD: 2:56.25 - 3:15.46 - DNF = 2:56.25
MultiBLD: 2/2 in 7:55.46
2-4: 1:35.46
2-5: 3:33.78
Magic: (2.03) - 1.89 - 1.95 - 1.81 - (1.64) = 1.88
Master Magic: (2.81) - 2.91 - (2.97) - 2.91 - 2.82 = 2.88
Megaminx: 1:15.89 - 1:17.39 - (1:11.99) - (1:17.70) - 1:17.51 = 1:16.93
Pyraminx: (8.95) - 7.98 - 7.68 - 7.86 - (6.86) = 7.84
Clock: 17.67 - (20.41) - (16.75) - 18.74 - 19.25 = 18.55
Square-1: (1:03.45) - 1:11.45 - 1:08.97 - (1:18.56) - 1:09.15 = 1:09.86
Skewb: (9.03) - 9.25 - 10.12 - (14.20) - 10.98 = 10.12


----------



## guusrs (Feb 5, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Damn! I really should've searched for insertions a little more. I thought for sure I was going to win this week


 
No chance with insertions on your frame. No cancellations where possible!
Anyway nice solve for you!


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Av: 36.45	

37.56, 40.60, 37.77, 34.03, 32.02

Started out flakey, but redeemed myself. Getting better each week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 7, 2012)

Preliminary result: congrats to Simon, Cuber952, Jakube & yoinneroid.

*2x2x2*(61)

 2.40 CuberMan
 2.42 SimonWestlund
 2.57 AustinReed
 2.63 yoinneroid
 2.82 Cuber952
 3.10 nathanajah
 3.47 mycube
 3.47 emolover
 3.58 Evan Liu
 3.66 henrik
 3.85 Yttrium
 4.13 angham
 4.34 MaeLSTRoM
 4.40 PandaCuber
 4.47 Mcuber5
 4.66 Jaycee
 4.84 Krag
 4.86 HelpCube
 4.98 Andrejon
 4.99 theZcuber
 5.00 janelle
 5.05 TheAria97
 5.06 WTF2L?
 5.11 elimescube
 5.12 Jakube
 5.16 y235
 5.25 Alcuber
 5.79 Akash Rupela
 5.80 bryson azzopard
 5.83 yale
 5.90 AndersB
 6.05 conn9
 6.35 pdilla
 6.54 riley
 6.59 rk960925
 6.77 casarengga
 7.23 Sillas
 7.25 jonlin
 7.40 tozies24
 7.40 mullemeckmannen
 7.50 Kenneth Svendson
 7.51 Schmidt
 7.56 TheChriskage
 7.59 Divineskulls
 7.72 James Ludlow
 8.01 RoboCopter87
 8.13 vlarsen
 8.17 Trondhat
 8.44 brandbest1
 8.54 Ickenicke
 8.54 FinnGamer
 8.72 Mike Hughey
 9.50 MichaelErskine
 9.72 t3takup
 10.09 ThomasJE
 11.74 Micael
 13.15 hcfong
 13.98 nickvu2
 18.39 DaveyCow
 18.93 MatsBergsten
 55.63 izzy azzopardi
*3x3x3 *(63)

 8.78 SimonWestlund
 8.81 asiahyoo1997
 10.47 yoinneroid
 10.77 CuberMan
 11.48 Cuber952
 11.69 emolover
 11.79 nathanajah
 12.45 henrik
 12.69 Evan Liu
 12.81 Andrejon
 12.84 AustinReed
 13.08 mycube
 13.14 TheAria97
 13.29 Zane_C
 14.25 Mcuber5
 14.70 JianhanC
 15.01 Jakube
 15.02 tozies24
 15.34 Yttrium
 15.49 riley
 15.68 pdilla
 15.91 janelle
 16.11 WTF2L?
 16.15 MaeLSTRoM
 16.24 HelpCube
 16.42 PandaCuber
 16.64 AndersB
 16.71 Jaycee
 16.93 theZcuber
 17.16 yale
 17.28 Divineskulls
 17.86 rk960925
 17.87 elimescube
 18.28 TheChriskage
 18.64 y235
 18.89 conn9
 19.10 Akash Rupela
 19.97 Ickenicke
 20.51 Krag
 20.80 jonlin
 21.24 Kenneth Svendson
 21.41 bryson azzopard
 22.10 Mike Hughey
 22.89 robok94
 24.68 brandbest1
 25.16 casarengga
 25.70 nickvu2
 26.53 RoboCopter87
 26.54 mullemeckmannen
 27.32 Trondhat
 27.48 vlarsen
 27.53 Schmidt
 27.99 MichaelErskine
 28.02 Micael
 28.60 Alcuber
 30.70 t3takup
 32.16 ThomasJE
 36.45 andyfreeman
 41.23 FinnGamer
 44.23 hcfong
 45.85 Martial
 45.89 DaveyCow
 52.60 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(41)

 39.74 yoinneroid
 40.18 asiahyoo1997
 43.73 SimonWestlund
 44.43 Cuber952
 50.55 Evan Liu
 51.77 CuberMan
 57.84 Jakube
 1:00.08 Andrejon
 1:00.81 henrik
 1:01.13 MaeLSTRoM
 1:03.30 AustinReed
 1:05.49 JianhanC
 1:05.54 mycube
 1:06.78 Mcuber5
 1:10.34 elimescube
 1:13.22 WTF2L?
 1:16.32 yale
 1:22.47 Mike Hughey
 1:24.78 Yttrium
 1:26.81 TheChriskage
 1:27.38 angham
 1:29.81 Divineskulls
 1:32.98 PandaCuber
 1:35.10 bryson azzopard
 1:39.95 jonlin
 1:42.19 AndersB
 1:43.12 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.70 HelpCube
 1:43.83 Akash Rupela
 1:44.32 brandbest1
 1:45.00 conn9
 1:48.89 vlarsen
 1:59.17 Ickenicke
 1:59.44 theZcuber
 2:06.60 y235
 2:15.79 MichaelErskine
 2:17.51 Jaycee
 2:19.25 RoboCopter87
 2:32.22 Schmidt
 2:36.51 MatsBergsten
 3:12.30 t3takup
*5x5x5*(27)

 1:14.27 asiahyoo1997
 1:20.75 SimonWestlund
 1:27.65 Cuber952
 1:31.42 yoinneroid
 1:45.67 JianhanC
 1:46.84 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.03 Evan Liu
 1:48.11 Andrejon
 1:48.46 CuberMan
 1:48.91 elimescube
 1:56.18 Jakube
 2:05.51 mycube
 2:19.11 AustinReed
 2:27.52 Yttrium
 2:32.98 Mcuber5
 2:33.61 Mike Hughey
 2:34.02 WTF2L?
 2:35.72 Divineskulls
 2:59.33 AndersB
 3:06.60 nickvu2
 3:07.49 Kenneth Svendson
 3:08.31 theZcuber
 3:09.80 brandbest1
 4:00.29 MichaelErskine
 4:01.15 vlarsen
 5:04.63 Schmidt
 6:41.40 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:35.92 SimonWestlund
 2:43.41 Cuber952
 2:59.79 MaeLSTRoM
 3:26.68 Evan Liu
 3:50.89 mycube
 3:56.83 Jakube
 3:57.63 JianhanC
 4:38.09 okayama
 4:58.51 Yttrium
 5:01.05 Mike Hughey
 5:27.25 AndersB
 6:11.93 nickvu2
 7:58.15 MichaelErskine
 DNF brandbest1
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:11.49 Cuber952
 4:22.88 SimonWestlund
 4:59.98 MaeLSTRoM
 5:28.70 JianhanC
 5:59.26 Jakube
 6:16.54 Evan Liu
 6:22.02 mycube
 7:11.61 Mike Hughey
 8:02.54 tozies24
 8:34.33 Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(36)

 16.56 yoinneroid
 16.59 asiahyoo1997
 17.86 Cuber952
 18.34 SimonWestlund
 20.72 Andrejon
 21.19 CuberMan
 21.28 TheAria97
 21.82 henrik
 25.89 Jakube
 27.03 emolover
 27.42 mycube
 29.10 MaeLSTRoM
 29.83 Evan Liu
 30.38 Yttrium
 30.64 Divineskulls
 31.86 WTF2L?
 34.96 HelpCube
 35.34 AndersB
 35.82 y235
 35.90 Akash Rupela
 37.32 Sillas
 38.66 casarengga
 38.95 theZcuber
 39.43 riley
 42.89 Jaycee
 44.90 TheChriskage
 45.85 yale
 47.00 Mike Hughey
 47.43 Kenneth Svendson
 49.77 bryson azzopard
 53.35 brandbest1
 1:02.32 t3takup
 1:02.80 Alcuber
 1:03.15 MichaelErskine
 1:13.50 Trondhat
 1:29.15 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 41.59 henrik
 1:32.76 Mike Hughey
 1:51.16 CuberMan
 2:00.68 Jakube
 2:30.97 theZcuber
 2:39.93 Kenneth Svendson
 2:58.78 yoinneroid
 3:02.95 casarengga
 3:23.87 Cuber952
 4:40.83 emolover
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 8.60 emolover
 9.04 theZcuber
 9.56 Evan Liu
 9.91 SimonWestlund
 13.83 Cuber952
 16.08 CuberMan
 18.76 Zane_C
 24.04 Jaycee
 24.56 henrik
 24.63 Mike Hughey
 25.77 Jakube
 26.36 MaeLSTRoM
 31.81 Yttrium
 32.20 MatsBergsten
 45.09 Andrejon
 51.03 yoinneroid
 52.65 riley
 54.99 Krag
 57.95 vlarsen
 1:11.40 Micael
 1:19.22 Akash Rupela
 1:28.96 Schmidt
 2:01.33 AndersB
 2:48.28 t3takup
 2:53.14 jonlin
 DNF bryson azzopard
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(23)

 46.50 Zane_C
 58.20 SimonWestlund
 1:00.52 Jakube
 1:11.21 Mike Hughey
 1:18.60 MatsBergsten
 1:29.34 Micael
 1:35.77 henrik
 1:36.00 CuberMan
 1:36.24 yoinneroid
 1:38.15 Yttrium
 1:49.11 Cuber952
 2:05.40 riley
 2:25.38 WTF2L?
 2:27.36 okayama
 2:56.25 MaeLSTRoM
 3:03.00 Martial
 3:12.77 Evan Liu
 3:27.33 Jaycee
 3:50.80 Krag
 4:29.59 theZcuber
 DNF y235
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF AndersB
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 4:58.11 MatsBergsten
 5:29.79 Jakube
 5:58.34 SimonWestlund
 6:32.72 Mike Hughey
10:31.76 henrik
12:10.34 yoinneroid
13:03.24 okayama
17:33.13 theZcuber
31:06.43 Jaycee
 DNF Cuber952
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 9:23.00 Jakube
13:25.94 Mike Hughey
14:10.49 SimonWestlund
19:09.83 theZcuber
19:44.12 MatsBergsten
24:33.14 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

29:13.69 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

20/20 (58:14)  Jakube
5/6 (32:59)  yoinneroid
4/5 (17:49)  SimonWestlund
2/2 ( 7:55)  MaeLSTRoM
2/2 (10:26)  Evan Liu
2/2 (12:23)  theZcuber
2/2 (14:06)  Jaycee
2/3 ( 7:20)  Mike Hughey
3/5 (39:28)  Cuber952
1/2 ( 8:02)  WTF2L?
2/4 (13:06)  MatsBergsten
0/0 ( 8:35)  riley
0/0 (11:32)  CuberMan
0/0 (19:48)  AndersB
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 1:10.35 Jakube
 1:15.22 Evan Liu
 1:18.04 Mike Hughey
 1:26.54 Cuber952
 1:26.88 emolover
 2:05.17 yoinneroid
 2:06.37 CuberMan
 2:07.83 vlarsen
 2:08.87 theZcuber
 DNF TheChriskage
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 58.12 yoinneroid
 59.21 Cuber952
 1:02.52 SimonWestlund
 1:05.61 CuberMan
 1:11.63 Evan Liu
 1:12.40 Jakube
 1:20.16 henrik
 1:29.63 mycube
 1:35.46 MaeLSTRoM
 1:40.02 WTF2L?
 1:53.63 Divineskulls
 2:02.98 brandbest1
 2:03.44 AndersB
 2:05.06 bryson azzopard
 2:10.68 Akash Rupela
 2:15.68 Mike Hughey
 2:17.02 Jaycee
 2:21.98 HelpCube
 2:24.21 RoboCopter87
 2:48.07 vlarsen
 2:59.31 MichaelErskine
 3:04.57 theZcuber
 3:16.09 Schmidt
 3:43.32 Trondhat
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:22.47 yoinneroid
 2:26.83 Cuber952
 2:31.88 SimonWestlund
 3:04.11 CuberMan
 3:07.20 Evan Liu
 3:33.78 MaeLSTRoM
 3:34.50 Jakube
 3:36.77 mycube
 4:06.06 WTF2L?
 4:59.93 Mike Hughey
 5:05.04 AndersB
 5:45.93 theZcuber
 6:09.34 bryson azzopard
 6:22.20 MichaelErskine
 6:32.15 vlarsen
*Magic*(18)

 0.88 theZcuber
 1.06 Divineskulls
 1.31 brandbest1
 1.31 Cuber952
 1.34 Yttrium
 1.39 Evan Liu
 1.52 emolover
 1.76 Mike Hughey
 1.84 SimonWestlund
 1.84 bryson azzopard
 1.88 MaeLSTRoM
 1.99 henrik
 1.99 riley
 2.21 CuberMan
 2.33 Jakube
 2.37 yoinneroid
 3.14 izzy azzopardi
 1:10.15 MichaelErskine
*Master Magic*(15)

 2.49 Evan Liu
 2.88 MaeLSTRoM
 3.10 henrik
 3.47 Yttrium
 3.53 Divineskulls
 3.59 bryson azzopard
 3.60 Mike Hughey
 3.76 Cuber952
 3.85 theZcuber
 4.48 brandbest1
 4.72 Kenneth Svendson
 5.55 Jakube
 5.56 AndersB
 5.88 yoinneroid
 6.10 CuberMan
*Skewb*(10)

 8.80 theZcuber
 10.12 MaeLSTRoM
 12.59 nathanajah
 15.15 Cuber952
 23.32 henrik
 24.90 Mike Hughey
 25.40 AndersB
 25.42 brandbest1
 35.93 riley
 44.37 FinnGamer
*Clock*(17)

 6.79 nathanajah
 7.87 Andrejon
 8.97 Evan Liu
 9.01 SimonWestlund
 11.52 Cuber952
 11.90 yoinneroid
 13.86 Yttrium
 15.35 henrik
 15.68 CuberMan
 16.09 emolover
 16.39 Mike Hughey
 18.35 theZcuber
 18.55 MaeLSTRoM
 18.94 MichaelErskine
 34.19 okayama
 43.97 Jakube
 DNF brandbest1
*Pyraminx*(25)

 4.82 SimonWestlund
 5.06 Cuber952
 5.15 Andrejon
 5.90 Evan Liu
 5.99 WTF2L?
 6.02 theZcuber
 7.31 CuberMan
 7.35 emolover
 7.84 yoinneroid
 7.84 MaeLSTRoM
 8.06 Alcuber
 9.16 henrik
 10.25 mycube
 11.58 TheChriskage
 13.05 okayama
 13.43 janelle
 14.60 bryson azzopard
 16.33 riley
 16.83 Mike Hughey
 17.48 FinnGamer
 18.07 brandbest1
 18.11 Yttrium
 19.79 MichaelErskine
 20.12 AndersB
 20.82 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(20)

 50.64 SimonWestlund
 1:16.93 MaeLSTRoM
 1:21.69 JianhanC
 1:27.50 Cuber952
 1:36.79 Evan Liu
 1:49.67 emolover
 1:51.83 yoinneroid
 1:59.19 Andrejon
 2:04.32 henrik
 2:22.59 CuberMan
 2:24.83 Yttrium
 2:39.67 mycube
 2:40.74 AndersB
 2:46.49 Divineskulls
 2:46.75 Mike Hughey
 2:51.06 theZcuber
 3:58.76 Jakube
 4:07.53 nickvu2
 4:41.06 MichaelErskine
 6:12.33 Schmidt
*Square-1*(19)

 16.11 nathanajah
 19.21 SimonWestlund
 20.93 Cuber952
 29.39 Evan Liu
 30.61 yoinneroid
 33.66 emolover
 41.58 Mike Hughey
 42.02 Andrejon
 51.54 henrik
 52.77 theZcuber
 57.95 Yttrium
 1:08.26 brandbest1
 1:09.86 MaeLSTRoM
 1:10.15 MichaelErskine
 1:11.41 TheChriskage
 1:28.93 bryson azzopard
 1:44.08 Jakube
 1:55.14 Schmidt
 2:01.53 AndersB
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

22 guusrs
24 theZcuber
26 okayama
29 Pyjam
32 SimonWestlund
35 RCTACameron
36 CuberMan
36 Mike Hughey
38 Jakube
39 Krag
39 mycube
40 Cuber952
43 yoinneroid
46 Jaycee
47 Evan Liu
49 emolover
53 AustinReed

*Contest results*

545 SimonWestlund
529 Cuber952
476 Jakube
476 yoinneroid
466 Evan Liu
418 CuberMan
394 MaeLSTRoM
372 Mike Hughey
362 henrik
344 theZcuber
304 Yttrium
299 mycube
292 Andrejon
284 emolover
234 WTF2L?
209 AndersB
194 Jaycee
183 AustinReed
180 asiahyoo1997
178 Divineskulls
169 nathanajah
163 JianhanC
154 bryson azzopard
152 riley
151 Mcuber5
145 brandbest1
139 HelpCube
130 TheAria97
130 MatsBergsten
128 elimescube
125 Akash Rupela
123 TheChriskage
115 Krag
114 PandaCuber
114 yale
109 y235
107 Kenneth Svendson
104 Zane_C
100 janelle
99 MichaelErskine
89 vlarsen
83 tozies24
83 okayama
79 jonlin
78 conn9
77 Schmidt
77 pdilla
77 angham
75 casarengga
74 Alcuber
64 rk960925
61 nickvu2
56 Ickenicke
54 Micael
53 RoboCopter87
47 Sillas
43 mullemeckmannen
42 Trondhat
41 t3takup
31 FinnGamer
27 guusrs
24 Pyjam
23 robok94
22 RCTACameron
19 Martial
19 ThomasJE
19 James Ludlow
14 hcfong
10 DaveyCow
9 andyfreeman
6 izzy azzopardi


----------



## cubernya (Feb 7, 2012)

10th out of 71st! I really need to practice my main events more so I can place higher 



Spoiler



I will be on the podium at least once by the end of the year, not matter what


----------



## AndersB (Feb 7, 2012)

Forgot to add FMC in my results, will add it now:

Solution: 43 HTM
F L F2 L R F U D' F D L F L' F L F' L' F R' F R F2 U' R U R' L F2 L' F' L F' L' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2



Spoiler



F L F2 L R F U //x-cross
D' F D //F2L 2
L F L' F L F' L' // F2L 3
F R' F R F2 U' R U R' // F2L 4 and EO
L F2 L' F' L F' L' // OLL
R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2 //PLL


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

In the final leaderboard (contest results), if 2 people are tied on points (e.g. me, Martial and James Ludlow), how is the order sorted by?


----------



## Martial (Feb 7, 2012)

Sry but what mean the contest results ?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> In the final leaderboard (contest results), if 2 people are tied on points (e.g. me, Martial and James Ludlow), how is the order sorted by?


Actually I don't know (and then by default no one else either). Perhaps the order in which your posts cane.
What I do know is that you (all three) share the 65:th place, *but *the numbering is done by the system presentation
and that does not know the concept of shared places.

@Martial: *the contest result* is the sum of each persons points in the different events.
You can see this as the actual weekly competition or you can look only at the result in each
single event if you prefer that.


----------



## Martial (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok thank you i understand now


----------

